# Questions On Making A Sump



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

If I were to make a sump out of a 15 gallon tank (24.5 L x 12.5 W x 12.75 H) or possibly a standard 10 gallon tank what kind of pump would I need? It would be hooked up to a 55 gallon.


----------



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

depends on the size bulkhead you're using in your overflow and how much water your looking move. This site should help ya:
All about bulkheadshttp://10.100.1.234:15871/cgi-bin/blockpage.cgi?ws-session=1782897425


----------

